# Costume help!



## snake (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi I want to go as Uncle Fester this year, can anyone tell me what type of coat he wore and any suggestions on where to get one from.

Thanks

Anton


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Here you go:









And here's the link for a live auction for the actual over coat worn by Christopher Lloyd as Uncle Fester.

http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/4903560


----------



## snake (Sep 18, 2008)

Joker, thank you at least now I know what to look for.

Anton


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I love Uncle Fester! I would love to see some pictures of you as Uncle Fester!


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Sweet! Are you going to do the lightbulb trick too?


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

Yeah, you definitely have to do the light bulb trick!


----------

